# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  پیش دانشگاهی غیر حضوری

## pekh

سلام بچه ها من95کنکور دارم خواستم ببینم به نظرتون پیش دانشگاهی رو غیر حضوری بگیرم؟البته من اگه غیر حضوری بگیرم اختصاصیا رو کلاس میرم و مشاورم دارم و بعضیا میگن برو یه مدرسه ک بذاره فقط عمومی بری سر کلاس.مدرسه الانم فرزانگانه و تجربی ام
معدل نهاییمم حدود هیجده میشه ولی امسال میخوام خوب بخونم
در ضمن اگه مدرسه برم بازم شیمی و فیزیک کلاس میرم
دبیرای مدرسه هم خوبن ولی اگه کلاس برم و غیر حضوری بگیرم دیگه راحت میشه بهترین دبیرهارو انتخاب کنم

----------


## MeHDi96

> سلام بچه ها من95کنکور دارم خواستم ببینم به نظرتون پیش دانشگاهی رو غیر حضوری بگیرم؟البته من اگه غیر حضوری بگیرم اختصاصیا رو کلاس میرم و مشاورم دارم و بعضیا میگن برو یه مدرسه ک بذاره فقط عمومی بری سر کلاس.مدرسه الانم فرزانگانه و تجربی ام
> معدل نهاییمم حدود هیجده میشه ولی امسال میخوام خوب بخونم
> در ضمن اگه مدرسه برم بازم شیمی و فیزیک کلاس میرم
> دبیرای مدرسه هم خوبن ولی اگه کلاس برم و غیر حضوری بگیرم دیگه راحت میشه بهترین دبیرهارو انتخاب کنم


قبلا گفتم بازم ميگم، غير حضوري خيلي خوبه به شرطي كه خودت بتوني بخوني. يعني ول نكني. چون تو محيط رقابت نيستي. 

موفق باشي…

----------


## sheida_

اگه قراره غیر حضوری بخونیو بیرون کلاس بری خیلی خوبه
ولی اگه بخوای ن مدرسه بری نه کلاس بیخیال میشی و درست نمیتونی بخونی

----------


## Hanie76

غیر حضوری ب نظرم بهتره البته اگه واقعا خوب بخونی.نگران عمومیام نباش میشه با کتابای کمک اموزشی ب درصدای بالایی برسی فک نکنم معلم تو کلاس چیزی اضافه تر از کتابای کمک اموزشی بگه.اینکه میگی مشاورم دارم خب این خیلی خوبه اون راهنماییت میکنه پس نترس و با انرژی درساتو بخون

----------


## ikonkuri

به نظرم کلاس برو 
پیش خیلی مهمه حتی ادبیات
ی سری قسمتا هس که باید معلم باشه واقعا

----------


## Catman

> سلام بچه ها من95کنکور دارم خواستم ببینم به نظرتون پیش دانشگاهی رو غیر حضوری بگیرم؟البته من اگه غیر حضوری بگیرم اختصاصیا رو کلاس میرم و مشاورم دارم و بعضیا میگن برو یه مدرسه ک بذاره فقط عمومی بری سر کلاس.مدرسه الانم فرزانگانه و تجربی ام
> معدل نهاییمم حدود هیجده میشه ولی امسال میخوام خوب بخونم
> در ضمن اگه مدرسه برم بازم شیمی و فیزیک کلاس میرم
> دبیرای مدرسه هم خوبن ولی اگه کلاس برم و غیر حضوری بگیرم دیگه راحت میشه بهترین دبیرهارو انتخاب کنم


سلام
اگر مدرستون فرزانگانه پس اکثر دبیراتون سطحشون بالاست....اگر مدرستون رتبه های زیادی داشته سالهای پیش ،پیشنهاد میکنم کلاسهای مدرسه رو شرکت کنین.
چون اگر برین مدرسه دیگه و کلاسهای عمومی رو هم بخواین شرکت کنین ،شاید دوتاکلاس عمومیتون پشت سرهم نباشه یا مجبور باشین هرروز برین فکر نمیکنین وقتتون گرفته میشه.بعد اگر غیرحضوری بردارین و دوباره 4کلاس رو خصوصی برین خوب بازهم باید وقت بذارین.
من خودم غیرحضوری برداشتم و کلا عمومی رو خودم خوندم و تخصصی هم فقط دوتاکلاس خصوصی رفتم.

----------


## pekh

من الان زیست و شیمی و ریاضی کلاس گرفتم
و مشاور و ازمون هم میرم
مدرسمون هرسال حدود30 تا پزشکی میده ولی آخه اینطوری نیست که اونام فقط با مدرسه قبول شده باشن و دبیرای امسال عوض شدن.اگه غیرحضوری برم فیزیکم کلاس میرم.زبانم خوبه.ادبیاتم میشه با کلک خوند.دینی مدرسمونم تعریفی نداره و رفتن نرفتنش فرق نداره

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام بچه ها من95کنکور دارم خواستم ببینم به نظرتون پیش دانشگاهی رو غیر حضوری بگیرم؟البته من اگه غیر حضوری بگیرم اختصاصیا رو کلاس میرم و مشاورم دارم و بعضیا میگن برو یه مدرسه ک بذاره فقط عمومی بری سر کلاس.مدرسه الانم فرزانگانه و تجربی ام
> معدل نهاییمم حدود هیجده میشه ولی امسال میخوام خوب بخونم
> در ضمن اگه مدرسه برم بازم شیمی و فیزیک کلاس میرم
> دبیرای مدرسه هم خوبن ولی اگه کلاس برم و غیر حضوری بگیرم دیگه راحت میشه بهترین دبیرهارو انتخاب کنم


شما وقتی بری غیر حضوری داوطلب ازاد محسوب میشی و باید از نظر مشمولیت بررسی بشی.بعدشم جووی که مدرسه داره رو بخدا پیدا نمیکنی!باید انگیزتو ببری بالا وگرنه مطمئن باش وسط کار از زیرش در میری .بنظر من مدرسه بری بهتره چون هم رفیقات هست هم رقابت

----------


## Catman

> من الان زیست و شیمی و ریاضی کلاس گرفتم
> و مشاور و ازمون هم میرم
> مدرسمون هرسال حدود30 تا پزشکی میده ولی آخه اینطوری نیست که اونام فقط با مدرسه قبول شده باشن و دبیرای امسال عوض شدن.اگه غیرحضوری برم فیزیکم کلاس میرم.زبانم خوبه.ادبیاتم میشه با کلک خوند.دینی مدرسمونم تعریفی نداره و رفتن نرفتنش فرق نداره


کلا الان اغلب بچه های تیزهوشان خصوصی هم کلاس میرن یکی دو درس مهم رو......شماهم بهتره همون کار رو بکنین ولی خودتونو از تیزهوشان جدا نکنین بهتره ....همون حس رقابت انگیزتونو بالا میبره.....ولی درکل چیزی که تجربه کردم اینکه زیاد سرتونو به کلاس گرم نکنین چون بیشتر وقتتون گرفته میشه ..... من دوتاکلاس رفتم پیش بهترین دبیرای استانمون ولی فقط از شیمی راضی بودم .....زیست رو اگر خودم میخوندم موفق تر بودم.

----------


## Y_m

> سلام بچه ها من95کنکور دارم خواستم ببینم به نظرتون پیش دانشگاهی رو غیر حضوری بگیرم؟البته من اگه غیر حضوری بگیرم اختصاصیا رو کلاس میرم و مشاورم دارم و بعضیا میگن برو یه مدرسه ک بذاره فقط عمومی بری سر کلاس.مدرسه الانم فرزانگانه و تجربی ام
> معدل نهاییمم حدود هیجده میشه ولی امسال میخوام خوب بخونم
> در ضمن اگه مدرسه برم بازم شیمی و فیزیک کلاس میرم
> دبیرای مدرسه هم خوبن ولی اگه کلاس برم و غیر حضوری بگیرم دیگه راحت میشه بهترین دبیرهارو انتخاب کنم


به هيچ وجه غير حضوري نرو ، حضور توي كلاس به آدم يه ارامش خاطر ميده و از وضعيت تحصيلي خودت و دوستات اگاه تري


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Y_m

> سلام
> اگر مدرستون فرزانگانه پس اکثر دبیراتون سطحشون بالاست....اگر مدرستون رتبه های زیادی داشته سالهای پیش ،پیشنهاد میکنم کلاسهای مدرسه رو شرکت کنین.
> چون اگر برین مدرسه دیگه و کلاسهای عمومی رو هم بخواین شرکت کنین ،شاید دوتاکلاس عمومیتون پشت سرهم نباشه یا مجبور باشین هرروز برین فکر نمیکنین وقتتون گرفته میشه.بعد اگر غیرحضوری بردارین و دوباره 4کلاس رو خصوصی برین خوب بازهم باید وقت بذارین.
> من خودم غیرحضوری برداشتم و کلا عمومی رو خودم خوندم و تخصصی هم فقط دوتاکلاس خصوصی رفتم.


معلما فرزانگان خوب نيستن همه رو از مدارسه سطح پايس اوردن  حداقل تو اصفهان كه اينجوريه


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Catman

> معلما فرزانگان خوب نيستن همه رو از مدارسه سطح پايس اوردن  حداقل تو اصفهان كه اينجوريه
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



تو شهر ماکه بهترینهای استان رو دارن ....حتی بچه ها خصوصیشون رو هم باهمونا برمیدارن
شهر به شهر فرق میکنه ..... بعضی از شهرها غیرانتفاعی هاشون خیلی موفق تر از تیزهوشانشون هستن

----------


## pekh

واسه ما بهترین ها نیستن ولی خب از بقیه مدارس بهتره
ولی به هرحال من زیست و شیمی  و ریاضی رو میرم چون تضمین شدن

----------


## Y_m

> واسه ما بهترین ها نیستن ولی خب از بقیه مدارس بهتره
> ولی به هرحال من زیست و شیمی  و ریاضی رو میرم چون تضمین شدن


خبر نداري كارنامه ها رو كي ميدن (نهايي)؟ 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## pekh

> خبر نداري كارنامه ها رو كي ميدن (نهايي)؟ 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


به  ما دیروز دادن

----------


## رحيمي

سلام ، پيش دانشگاهی غيرحضوری مگه قانونيه؟!!!

----------


## Y_m

از  تصحيح راضي بودي؟


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## pekh

> سلام ، پيش دانشگاهی غيرحضوری مگه قانونيه؟!!!


باید مرسه بزرگسال بری یا یه مدرسه عادی که بذاره

----------


## Catman

> سلام ، پيش دانشگاهی غيرحضوری مگه قانونيه؟!!!


سلام
اگر با مدرسه غیرانتفاعی صحبت کنین و یا از پزشک گواهی ببرین که بدلیل xنمیتونین برین مدرسه مشکلی پیش نمیاد (مدارس غیرانتفاعی میدونن چیکار کنن)

----------


## pekh

نگران نباشین تصحیح خوب بود

----------


## pekh

بچه های ما به ادبیات و زمین اعتراض  دادن ولی در کل خوب بود

----------


## pekh

> حالا باز خوبه شما تیزهوشان درس میخونین...من مدرسه عادی میرفتم تصور کنین معلم ادبیات هر جلسه درس صدا میکرد و بچه ها از روی کتاب روخوانی میکردند بقیه معلم ها هم که بدتر...کلا نه تنها مدرسه کمکم نکرد بلکه باعث شد از کنکور عقب بیفتمخداروشکر دیگه امسال مدرسه نیستولی تیزهوشان باید معلم هاش خوب باشه و بهتره برین شما


من اگه نرم مدرسه کلاس که میرم
فقط تردیدم از اینه ک دبیر عمومیای مدرسه عالین و اون جو بچه ها و اینا

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام بچه ها من95کنکور دارم خواستم ببینم به نظرتون پیش دانشگاهی رو غیر حضوری بگیرم؟البته من اگه غیر حضوری بگیرم اختصاصیا رو کلاس میرم و مشاورم دارم و بعضیا میگن برو یه مدرسه ک بذاره فقط عمومی بری سر کلاس.مدرسه الانم فرزانگانه و تجربی ام
> معدل نهاییمم حدود هیجده میشه ولی امسال میخوام خوب بخونم
> در ضمن اگه مدرسه برم بازم شیمی و فیزیک کلاس میرم
> دبیرای مدرسه هم خوبن ولی اگه کلاس برم و غیر حضوری بگیرم دیگه راحت میشه بهترین دبیرهارو انتخاب کنم



خب چیکاریه! یا کلاس برین یا مدرسه!

در ضمن به نظر من یکی کلاس های دوره پیش دانشگاهی مدرسه فقط باعث اتلاف وقت و آشفتگی و 
بی برنامگی کنکور شما میشه طوریکه باعث میشه برنامه مدرستون با برنامه کنکورتون تداخلی ویرانگر ایجاد کنه که شما نمیتونی این دوتا رو از هم جدا کنی و خلاصه Game Over میشی به قول دکتر عشقی ...خخخ :Yahoo (20): 

ولی خب تصمیم نهایی با شماست...

----------


## pekh

مرسی از همه دوستان.......مدرسه میرم کلاسم میرم دگ چه میشه کرد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ali1st

اشتباهه محضه ما که از دو هفته قبل از عید نرفتیم درصدام اینه
0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0- :Yahoo (117):

----------


## pekh

> اشتباهه محضه ما که از دو هفته قبل از عید نرفتیم درصدام اینه
> 0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-


چی اشتباهه؟غیرحضوری گرفتن یا نگرفتن؟؟

----------


## pekh

> گرفتن
> گرفتن
> گرفتن


باشه خب میگم نمیگیرم دگ چرا میزنی داداش؟

----------


## ali1st

> باشه خب میگم نمیگیرم دگ چرا میزنی داداش؟


شرمنده لحن شعاری بود :Yahoo (22):

----------


## pekh

> شرمنده لحن شعاری بود


دشمنت..  :Yahoo (1):

----------

